
CIA's communications suffered a catastrophic compromise - ciamac
https://www.yahoo.com/news/cias-communications-suffered-catastrophic-compromise-started-iran-090018710.html?.tsrc=fauxdal
======
brokenmachine
You can't make this stuff up.

 _> Google’s search functions allow users to employ advanced operators — like
“AND,” “OR,” and other, much more sophisticated ones — that weed out and
isolate websites and online data with extreme specificity.

> once the Iranian double agent showed Iranian intelligence the website used
> to communicate with his or her CIA handlers, they began to scour the
> internet for websites with similar digital signifiers or components —
> eventually hitting on the right string of advanced search terms to locate
> other secret CIA websites._

So it was complete security by obscurity, all indexed and on Google.

These are the people managing the greatest mass surveillance apparatus the
world has ever known.

